
Flying Around the World in a Solar Powered Plane - SonicSoul
http://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2016/07/flying-around-the-world-in-a-solar-powered-plane/493085/?single_page=true
======
Cortez
It's inventions like these that truly benefit humanity.

------
LukasP
We're living in the SF movies of 50 years ago.

